# 95-96 240sx Drift body kit



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

The guys down at Streetweapon Composites just made the Drift bumper for our cars. They don't have a picture of it on a car, but this bumper is the shit! I already ordered on on their site streetweaponkits.com.


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

how much dude?? poly eurothane or plastic??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if streetweapons were cheaper.. *sigh*


----------

